# How much vanilla stabilizer to use?



## Skin Sensation (May 22, 2011)

How much vanilla stabilizer do you use 1:1?  Does it matter if its a Vanilla FO, or if its some blend like Pink Sugar that has a little bit of vanilla?  Do you use more or less vanilla stabilizer?


----------



## llineb (May 29, 2011)

I use 1:1 if my FO has any vanilla content.  You mix them together and let them sit for approx 3 mins so they bind together. Then I stir it again before adding to my melt and pour base.  

There is a video on the wholesalesupplyplus.com website in the video library showing how to use the vanilla stabilizer.  It truly works!!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jun 26, 2011)

What does the supplier recommend? There should be instructions on the bottle.


----------



## Deda (Jun 26, 2011)

Results will vary, you'll need to test the ratio for your specific fragrance.


----------



## lioness (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you mind me asking where you get the vanilla stabilizer? I know the Wholesale plus place does but they don't sell to Canada. I am in BC but I do order things from the States just need to know where....Thanks...


----------

